

Why Microsoft should buy Canonical - bsg75
http://blog.gardeviance.org/2014/05/why-microsoft-should-buy-canonical.html

======
bsg75
I don't think they actually should, but the RedHat v Canonical comparison was
more interesting (IMO).

